# Is it wrong to read your horoscope?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends on your worldview. 

I'm a Christian, and I don't think it's wrong for Christians to consult the horoscope, for fun. But only for fun. The book of Daniel pretty much makes the case that astrology is a crock. 

Other religions probably have a very different take on astrology.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

Go ahead, the only issue is whether its right or not. I am more of a birth chart guy, even then I do not make all my decisions off of it.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nothing wrong with reading it. Now, taking it seriously, that's a problem.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The wise men were astrologers when they were looking for Jesus. It is not bad if used right. But the Bible also mentions those that are using it to predict things "those that tell you what will happen from month to month" as who to watch out for. When you look at the raw energy of the planets in signs and houses, well, even the astrologers fight over what it means between themselves. When people tell you that you will do this and that, they are usurping your will. IF they tell you to watch out and what you may feel, that is different. People who tell you what will happen imply what you will do or what the outer environment/people will do, and that is not accurate unless of course they have psychic abilities too which is another story. Most people with psychic abilities do not interpret it correctly and are too quick to speak. If you are sitting in front of one and paid money, they are not going to say, come back in a few weeks, maybe then I will understand what I am seeing here for sure.

The birth chart and the moon signs and to look at what is happening is one thing as to how it will make you feel, but anyone who wants to boss you around with astrology and tell you what to do will make you feel out of control and dependent, and dependent means you will come back over and over again for another print out of signs and crossings of them and they will make you crazy trying to understand them all. You have several planets in several signs and they are all overlapping, it is something that looks like a time schedule for the gods to act and also understand their roles, and not something we can easily comprehend. Do not believe the predictions, but believe that you will feel things. In between the two you have the power of choice of how to act. To act against your feelings is a sign of character to put the spirit over the body and remake the soul and body. To say you will act on what you feel is inaccurate. If you are dealing with a psychic person, it has some degree of inaccuracy, it is best to avoid it all. I knew a woman at work who when young a psychic told her she's have 3 marriages and said that the last marriage the man would die quick and she was on her 3rd marriage, it wasn't good and she was waiting for him to die she said because everyting else the psychic said about the other 2 marriages were true. Now, others believe in fighting that type of thing. Christains and others believe in spritual warfare and turning the tide. What is prayer for otherwise, it is to turn the tide on things. Whether you do this by going against your feelings, or praying against them or others praying against them, now, a lot of people are players in the mix of things. It is all up for grabs.

The daily horoscope is an interpretation of your sun sign with the moon sign and it is very subjective. It is too specific. It should be telling you how you will feel and not predict things or tell you what to do because none of that is based on wisdom, faith or character. I don't read them.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Sunshine--Thank you! I'm not the OP but I was wondering what to take away from (and what to just forget about) from my first and only reading. This helped a lot, thanks.


----------



## Alduriam (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, it is.

Leave your future to God and trust in him.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I find them amusing... I find it ironic when they are right and funny when they are way far off... I usually only read them at night and have fun seeing if it was close. I never take them too seriously. Mostly they are all positive... so there's no harm in the ones I read... if they got too serious I'd stop reading them because it's not something I take seriously I control what I can in my life and what is out of my control I leave to God and my Faith that everything will work out for the best in the long run (it's all bout the big picture that none of us can see).


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> I find them amusing... I find it ironic when they are right and funny when they are way far off... I usually only read them at night and have fun seeing if it was close.


I never put much stock in the either. Sometimes I see parallels to my life and I just view it as coincidence; othertimes, they are not accurate for my life. Seems most horoscopes are general and one could find parallels to relate to just about any happenings in their lives at the present time.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Stand now with thine enchantments, and with the multitude of thy sorceries, wherein thou hast laboured from thy youth; if so be thou shalt be able to profit, if so be thou mayest prevail.

Thou art wearied in the multitude of thy counsels. Let now the astrologers, the stargazers, the monthly prognosticators, stand up, and save thee from these things that shall come upon thee.

Isaiah 47:12-13


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Just because you read it doesn't mean you have to believe it. If it's for fun, why would it be wrong?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I never look at that stuff. It is all so generalized that any statement there can apply to anyone born at any time during the year. Pretty good marketing if you ask me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

As long as you don't take it seriously.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

BluButterfly said:


> Stand now with thine enchantments, and with the multitude of thy sorceries, wherein thou hast laboured from thy youth; if so be thou shalt be able to profit, if so be thou mayest prevail.
> 
> Thou art wearied in the multitude of thy counsels. Let now the astrologers, the stargazers, the monthly prognosticators, stand up, and save thee from these things that shall come upon thee.
> 
> Isaiah 47:12-13


I wish I knew what all that meant. :teeth


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

But to sum up, I think there's some truth to it, but mostly lies and that ruins the whole thing. It's better to not read them for me.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Vanilllabb said:


> I wish I knew what all that meant. :teeth


It's basically saying "all those other prophecies and superstitions you've read are silly and ignorant." Specifically, I think it is attacking Babylonian scripture.

This should be the textbook definition of manipulative hypocritical irony*.

*Not really a term.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> It's basically saying "all those other prophecies and superstitions you've read are silly and ignorant." Specifically, I think it is attacking Babylonian scripture.
> 
> This should be the textbook definition of manipulative hypocritical irony*.
> 
> *Not really a term.


The characterization of Isaiah as a manipulator rings a little hollow, since he was literally sawed to death for his beliefs. It would be more believable to suggest that he was instead crazy, because if he would have known he was being dishonest, he probably wouldn't have followed his prophecies to an agonizing death.

That said, the verse in question is part of a description of Babylon's waning cultural influence. The previous verses in the chapter illustrate that Babylon's hardships are the fault of its arrogance, and that magic won't be enough to save it.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Horoscopes are just fun to read, but religion aside, its pretty stupid to take them seriously.
I get some that tell me my friends will surprise me, or my father is well proud of my accomplishments.

To answer both, I don't have any serious real friends, and my father hates me.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

erasercrumbs said:


> The characterization of Isaiah as a manipulator rings a little hollow, since he was literally sawed to death for his beliefs. It would be more believable to suggest that he was instead crazy, because if he would have known he was being dishonest, he probably wouldn't have followed his prophecies to an agonizing death.


Fair point.



> That said, the verse in question is part of a description of Babylon's waning cultural influence. The previous verses in the chapter illustrate that Babylon's hardships are the fault of its *arrogance, and that magic won't be enough to save it*.


That's the hypocrisy to which I was referring. When you consider Christian beliefs like human superiority/proselytizing (arrogance) and prayer/miracles (magic), the fact that the Bible contains verses disparaging these things is more than a little bit "pot calling the kettle black".



JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Horoscopes are just fun to read, but religion aside, its pretty stupid to take them seriously.
> I get some that tell me my friends will surprise me, or my father is well proud of my accomplishments.
> 
> To answer both, I don't have any serious real friends, and my father hates me.


You think that's bad, my Chinese Zodiac is the Tiger. I'm supposed to be noble, fearless, and adventurous. Swing and a miss.


----------



## Mallow (Jun 14, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Fair point.
> 
> That's the hypocrisy to which I was referring. When you consider Christian beliefs like human superiority/proselytizing (arrogance) and prayer/miracles (magic), the fact that the Bible contains verses disparaging these things is more than a little bit "pot calling the kettle black".


Except that, prayer is no type of magic, and is in no way related to occult-based activities. When one prays to God, it is HE (God) who delivers a miracle/effect. You don't just pray, and then all of a sudden start flying around like a wizard. This isn't harry potter.

if you want to compare prayer to anything, you can compare it to meditation, which can be very similar, depending on the context, and so on.

If you pray for someone to be cured of a disease, and they are cured, that doesn't mean you magically effected that person. It just means that it was Gods will that that person be healed, and that he complied with your request. You didn't heal that person, God did.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure how exactly you are defining magic, so here:

"Magic is the claimed art of manipulating aspects of reality either by supernatural means *OR* through knowledge of occult laws unknown tohttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science science.

God is both supernatural and unknown to science. Therefore, prayer is literally the epitome of magic. If I pray that someone is cured, and they are cured as a result of that prayer, then I have quite literally "manipulated reality by supernatural means."


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I personally find daily horoscopes to be too general to really get any insight from, but I really like reading into birth charts and personality based on our star signs, much more enlightening. As for it being wrong, that comes from within, what you feel to be right or wrong for your life.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> Depends on your worldview.
> 
> I'm a Christian, and I don't think it's wrong for Christians to consult the horoscope, for fun. But only for fun. The book of Daniel pretty much makes the case that astrology is a crock.
> 
> Other religions probably have a very different take on astrology.


how does the book of Daniel say that it's a crock?

I consider myself Christian but I guess I don't really follow the bible so much.. I won't elaborate on that because I don't want to offend anyone.. but I just think that there are more important matters like nurturing the Earth and each other that get lost/buried in the words of the scripture.. making people more concerned with other things that don't matter as much...

also it paints God as, well, just something that I don't agree with.. supposedly he's so loving but he smotes people on a daily basis, yeah.. I think I'll search elsewhere thanks..

as for the question at hand, like some have said, horoscopes are pretty much bs... they are general and can't possibly apply to anyone actually.. they're kind of like chinese fortune cookies but less informative and less tasty lol

Your Sun sign is only part of your astrological makeup, therefore those things couldn't predict the cooking of a clam.
I love astrology, But I don't really want to use it to predict the future... I just use it to examine some qualities that I was born with.. and with that, you can see where you are prone to be negative or unhealthy or more easily see your positive attributes.. and of course the goal of it all is to transform the negative things into more positive things. 
Your Sun sign is only a small part.. other planets such as Mercury dictate other things, such as your mental nature.. and Venus rules relationships and stuff like that.. Mars is the power planet, how you act and progress in life I guess, well that is just my vague understanding of them so far..

but you see horoscopes really have nothing to do with astrology.. I think in order to get a prediction type reading you have to do some fancy progressed chart or Idno but.. I'm not sure how accurate it is and I don't really care to know.. as I know it though, astrology is a cool tool to help us become enlightened about ourselves and how we are with the world


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I put about as much faith into Horoscopes as I do in the Transformers movies. IE nothing more than light entertainment.

I don't bother with Horoscopes, scrolls, lucky charms or any of that stuff. Everything I need to guide my life should come from God, and my Christian faith. Anything I learn in science, can help too. Everything else is irrelevant.

This is why I hate Chain emails, and make it a principle never open them. The notion that by forwarding an email I can, prevent death, gain good luck, or somehow lose my virginity is utterly ridiculous.

With God, there is no need to consult any of that kinda stuff. All it does is make you paranoid.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Horoscopes are a way of trying to understand the universe by having faith in spite of contrary evidence. I would say that using them to make decisions in your life is wrong, simply because they don't work. Reading them 'for entertainment' (everyone says this, but I don't see how they're fun) is fine, I read plenty of stuff I don't believe in. 

Thing is, Rapidfox, that people who worry about whether it's 'wrong' just to read horoscopes generally have religious concerns. I checked your profile and saw that you're Catholic. Back in the day, so was I. My religious teachers were very strongly against astrology. It's very explicitly condemned in the Bible. It might be the most explicitly condemned thing in there actually, literally no interpreting needed. If you're trying to live in accordance with your religion, you shouldn't read horoscopes.


----------



## ugnelakys (May 21, 2014)

Hi

if you have no mental system how to understand world, horoscopes are better than nothing. It can help you to attract needed suggestion, but only suggestion, not truth. For higher level you can look at positions of planets ant think about your situation.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes they can be positive, Some times they have a lot of wisdom and positivity in them, Sometimes they heed warning and stuff.

I just read them for ****s and giggles and a grain of salt, I read as many horoscopes as I can find in the newspaper , try msn.com horoscope section is awesome as well.


----------



## Sunganani (May 9, 2014)

Yes it is. One of the references is Leviticus 19:26
Amplified Bible (AMP)
26 You shall not eat anything with the blood; neither shall you use magic, omens, or witchcraft [or predict events by horoscope or signs and lucky days].


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I don't believe it is "sin" but not right in the eyes of The Lord. It is giving into temptation with the psychic world. That is not from God. (I know I'm one to talk, since I was huge with that and am having trouble getting rid of an astrology book of mine. Which I will eventually send to a rec... Ok I need to toss it out). I've been really wanting to see psychics in the past. Even my username was based on a first thought of horoscopes..... 

It is leading you away from Jesus Christ if you keep choosing it over God, Anything that constantly leads you away from God is seen as an "idol". It can be anything from work, school, a book.. A celebrity...ANYTHING. You have to have a healthy balance with working hard, but God is first.
I've been crazy about celebrities in the past... And I'm sure I was punished. 

There are so many forms of temptation. Whether it be with sex out of wedlock, murder, psychics, porn, astrology... You have to be careful (even movies and music). These things lead you astray and affect you. I don't class music and movies as bad if you can mentally block out those bad influences, but don't deliberately search for an PG16/AO movie or a TV show. 

I used to have a huge problem with watching ghost shows. They got to me so badly I couldn't sleep out of fear and felt filled with a slight sense of evil in my heart. It was horrible. I still have a problem with temptations for watching those shows. Some of them feature psychic influences too, which mess with my reasoning with God.

It doesn't mean you have to watch everything Christian. There are many movies that don't have sexual immorality, bloody violence, homosexuality, rape, gore.. and have better messages. I think all my favorite movies are all g and pg . I really hate the sexual and violent kinds of shows and movies. Everything brings up sex all the time.

You have to be careful with movies and TV shows that use symbolism to Jesus/God. Such as "saviour" "messiah" and words like that. That aren't Christian shows. I remember seeing one of those Indiana Jones movies and something was in that too... But taken completely from the Bible to something else... I remember when I saw it, how my heart felt. Felt so wrong :blank


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

As much as I like Astrology, in terms of archetypes/psychological traits, not sure about horoscopes. Don't know how they're even written. Possibly an interpretation of charts and aspects I presume, in certain planetary phases. So could be interpreted in many ways, as for "wrong" it's mere entertainment and but a hobby, that's quite interesting^^

Duo astrological charts though seems to make sense seeing different signs and planets interacting. Mm tempting to look isn't it? A gander, to seek, a look, it would not hurt, just a peek? For mortal eyes, or sight unseen, for the future, is quite keen! I doubt your god would be so unforgiving for just a taste, spicy, or bitter, or marvelously sweet! Scrumptiously, delicious in the most savory if senses 

On a humorous more note though LOL:


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a pertinent question from my point of view. I find them to be right almost always.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Probably shouldn't post in here, as I guess the question is intended as 'is it wrong from a religious perspective to read a horoscope'?

But there is nothing wrong with it, in itself, but it is simply an illustration of the Forer effect (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forer_effect).

Basically its statements that apply to everyone, but feel like they are specific to you. It works because much of what we assume is individual to us basically exists in everyone, but because we can't see inside their brains we have no idea of the commonality.

So read them sure, but they don't mean a thing


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

idk, ask god

or better yet, listen to your spirit!


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Nah, I do it all the time just for kicks but not because I actually believe in it.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

The majority of my family is pretty religious, and I've read horoscopes with a lot of them in the past just for amusement's sake. It's not hurting anyone.

I'm not even sure how many horoscopes involve what I guess could be called "real" (as in done by people who believe it and whatnot) astrology as opposed to just writing down something for the sake of money and whatever else.

And if you're someone who reads a horoscope to laugh at it, then it feels more like mocking the belief system of astrology than actually believing in anything. Like, if someone read the Bible but only to mock it, how much would that actually be participating in Christianity?

Idk though. I've never given this all that much thought.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

rapidfox1 said:


> Is it?


 No. Why would it be?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's dabbling in the occult.

......I have heard the word "divination" in it, too.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I do it for fun, don't see anything wrong with it as long as you don't get obsessed with it.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

In the bible people looked to the stars, or followed stars as guidance. But to study or follow astrology is not advised since it puts your trust and faith in the future wich we cannot see. It's occult in essence. Trust on God only. Who made heaven and earth.


----------

